# Poly vi sol with iron?



## Fadetoblack

Was anyone else directed to give there baby this liquid vitamin? Our son will not drink the milk with it mixed in at all. Also if I just drop it in his mouth straight he will not eat the feeding after. 

Any tips


----------



## AP

Most premature babies are discharged on iron. I personally didn't put it in the milk as I didnt want to taint the taste of the milk.

Could you try giving him iron first and then wait half an hour or so before milk, so he doesnt associate meds with milk?


----------



## SucreK

Hello! We use polyvisol with iron, and miraculously our girls drink it in their milk, no problem. Could you try breaking up the dose in a number of bottles throughout the day? Or maybe add it to a bit of juice instead of milk? I saw these the other day on Amazon and wish I had seen them when my girls were on meds as infants: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...medi nurser&qid=1448377242&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

Good luck!


----------



## BSelck24

My son takes Poly Visols with iron! And although he does fine with it mixed into his formula, I do make sure it is mixed into a large amount. I agree with splitting it up over multiple bottles if he refuses the taste. Let us know how it goes!:thumbup:


----------



## Fadetoblack

Thanks guys I got him taking half a dose now. Better then nothing!


----------

